# bouncing ball text in presentations - help



## ebykm (Jan 2, 2008)

Does any presentation apps do bouncing ball text ?, like in sing along videos. 

The only app i know that does is Adobe After Effects. I'm looking for a shareware/free app that does this. 

Or a plug-in for Keynote 1.1.1 or iLife 04 products (iMovie or iDVD).

thanks in advance.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 7, 2008)

Why would you want to? 

You could probably do this in flash, but that's certainly not a free app...


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd probably do it in flash. But i think maybe an app that makes dvd games will do this sort of thing.


----------

